# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφη λουτεινης

## Θοδωρής

Μιας και δεν ειχα τι να κανω σημερα ειπα να φτιαξω μια αυγοτροφη και τις καρδερινες και για τα μικρα
καρδερινοκαναρα, φλωρια και γενικα και για τα καναρινια μου μου γιατι μου τελειωνει αυτη που τους ειχα φτιαξει.
Λοιπον η συνταγη
150 γρ πιτουρο βρωμης (το εκανα αλευρι στο μουλτι)
350 γρ κιτρινο καλαμποκαλευρο
7 αυγα
40 μλ ελαιολαδο
50 μλ νερο.
1+1/2 φακελο μπεικιν παουτεν

ολα αυτα τα ανακατεψα και τα εκανα ενα ωραιο χυλο (πρωτα τα στερεα μεταξυ τους και τα υγρα χωρια και μετα ανακατεμα ολα μαζι)
και τον αφησα σκεπασμενο με μια πετσετα να ξεκουραστει 30 λεπτα.
Μετα το εβαλα σε μια λαδομενη φορμα και το εψησα σε προθερμασμενο φουρνο για 30 λεπτα στους 180 βαθμους.

Το εκοψα σε φετες και το φυλαξα στην καταψυξη (πριν το βαλω στην καταψυξη εκοψα ενα κομματι το εκανα τριμα και το εδωσα στα πουλια μου, φρεσκο φρεσκο)
αποδοχη δεν σας λεω μιας και τα τελευταια χρονια δινω μονο σπιτικη αυγοτροφη και την εχουν συνηθηση οποτε επεσαν με τα μουτρα και σε αυτην.

Γιατι μειωσα το αλευρι βρωμης; Γιατι ηθελα να αυξησω το καλαμποκαλευρο και πριν τους δωσω το αυγοψομο οταν το κανω τριμα προσθετω ρυζαλευρο, σπιρουλινα, λεκιθινη σογιας, μαγια μπυρας, πολυβιταμινη {(καμοια φορα) που περιεχει και αμινοξεα}, αφυδατομενο ασπραδι αυγου, βοτανα κά οποτε πιστευω οτι χανουν απο την βρωμη στην αυγοτρφη το περνουν απο τα παραπανω, εξαλου η βρωμη δεν λειπει ποτε απο την βασικη διατροφη τους

Επισης στις καρδερινες και στα καρδερινοκανατα θα προστεθει και παπρικα στην αυγοτροφη

Σκοπος μου ειναι να πανε με αυτη την αυοτροφη στην πτεροροια για να δω τα αποτελεσματα τις κοκκινης μασκας μηπως μπορεσω
να παω στην εκθεση τα καρδερινοκαναρα που εχω βγαλει.
+ για τα καρδερινοκαναρα και τις καρδερινες εχει φτιαχτει και εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας

----------


## jk21

Eυχομαι και πιστευω να πετυχεις τους στοχους σου ! ειναι μια χαρα !!!

ημουν ετοιμος να σου πω οτι το αλευρι ή οι νιφαδες εχουν πρωτεινη απο τη βρωμη και οχι το πιτουρο που ειναι για φυτικες ινες κυριως 

αλλα

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...d-pasta/5703/2

διαπιστωσα οτι και το πιτουρο ειναι φουλ πρωτεινη 17 % στα 100 γρ  (και ειχα για προσωπικη χρηση και δεν εβαζα ....

βαλε και καμμια φωτο !

----------


## Θοδωρής

φωτογραφια πηγα να την βγαλω αλλα δεν ειχα μπαταρια στην φωτογραφικη.
Θα την βαλω να φορτισει και θα την βγαλω να την δειτε.
Το καλαμποκαλευρο της εδωσε ωραια υφη και τριβτε πολυ καλα.
Περιμενω να δω και τι αποτελεσματα θα δωσει και σε ενα φλωρακι που εχω μικρο ακομα στην φωλια (στο
κιτρινο των φτερων του) απο πατερα αρχεγονο και μητερα αχατης

----------


## jk21

προσφατα ειχα επικοινωνια με τον Θοδωρη εκτος φορουμ  και μου εστειλε να σας ανεβασω και φωτο απο την αυγοτροφη που μας εχει προτεινει

----------


## G.T

τωρα μπηκε στο φουρνο και το αυγοψωμο.....για να δουμε τι θα γινει....η συνταγη ακολουθηθηκε κατα γραμα.....αν αυριο την τσακισουν θα ειναι το τελειο..............

----------


## Θοδωρής

Απο Αυγουστο και ειδικα στην πτεροροια δινει ωραιες μασκες.
Στην πτεροροια βαζω εξτρα φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο για να την ενισχύσω

----------

